# How to Make Money Driving Uber



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Been hustling uberX in DC since the summer of 2013 but I’ve finally graduated and am now officially out of the game. My gross hourly when I started was always $30+/hr and ended up at $50+/hr when I finally finished. Lots of ebb & flow in those earnings over the past 8 years and the early 2019 federal government shutdown almost did me in. Anyways, my secrets are now your secrets...here’s how to actually make money at this gig:

Easy-Mode Tutorial
1) Get into some heavy surge
2) Set a short destination filter, ~3 to 5 miles max (toward CBDs/airports 5-9am and toward dense residential areas 3-7pm on weekdays, toward an area with lots of bars/restaurants early in the evening then again toward dense residential areas later in the evening every day of the week)
3) Accept a proper surged ping
4) Turn off the filter
5) Tap ‘Stop New Requests’
6) Pick up the rider and complete the trip
7) Reassess the map
8) Go back to Step 1 and repeat as many times as possible until you get tired, max out on driving time, or until the pings stop

You’re welcome! And good luck!!

Advanced Tutorial
To keep streaks intact, to immediately catch any existing surge at your rider’s drop-off, and *to catch the highest sticky surge shown on the map without getting bombarded by lesser surged pings on the way there*:
1) Pick up the biggest surge shown on the map by having your Preferences set to only the least likely request in your area (pic below)
2) Set a short destination filter
3) Turn uberX ON in your Preferences
4) Accept a proper surged ping
5) Turn off the filter
6) Adjust your Preferences back down to only the least likely request available (pic below)
7) Pick up the rider and complete the trip
8) Reassess the map
9) Go back to Step 1 and repeat as many times as possible until you get tired, max out on driving time, or until the pings stop


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Been hustling uberX in DC since the summer of 2013 but I’ve finally graduated and am now officially out of the game. My gross hourly when I started was always $30+/hr and ended up at $50+/hr when I finally finished. Lots of ebb & flow in those earnings over the past 8 years and the early 2019 federal government shutdown almost did me in. Anyways, my secrets are now your secrets...here’s how to actually make money at this gig:
> 
> Easy-Mode Tutorial
> 1) Get into some heavy surge
> ...



Your technique is good to maximize the short trips with sticky surge. However, you can only do these 2 times a day max, as you are only given 2 destination filters per day to use.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Your technique is good to maximize the short trips with sticky surge. However, you can only do these 2 times a day max, as you are only given 2 destination filters per day to use.


Follow the steps EXACTLY. 
See for yourself what happens.
Uber was being overly generous with two daily destination filters, as I only needed one.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Been hustling uberX in DC since the summer of 2013 but I’ve finally graduated and am now officially out of the game. My gross hourly when I started was always $30+/hr and ended up at $50+/hr when I finally finished. Lots of ebb & flow in those earnings over the past 8 years and the early 2019 federal government shutdown almost did me in. Anyways, my secrets are now your secrets...here’s how to actually make money at this gig:
> 
> Easy-Mode Tutorial
> 1) Get into some heavy surge
> ...


Here is my method to making money with Uber.
#1. Use a hybrid vehicle to Uber, saving money on gas.
#2 Have a personal vehicle for shopping/dating/vacations etc.
#3. Uber reports to the Feds your mileage and earnings. Your mileage is from pickup to dropoff. But since you have a personal car, you can deduct all miles on the hybrid. Pickup to dropoff as well a dropoff to pickup.
HID YAALL GOT IT??


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Pick up the biggest surge shown on the map by having your Preferences set to only the least likely request in your area (pic below)
> 2) Set a short destination filter
> 3) Turn uberX ON in your Preferences


Seems in my market when using this strategy, you lose the sticky-surge by activating UberX.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Strategic use of logging off and destination filters is a must. If I just picked up a surge, and the destination is likely in the surge zone, I immediately log off, then reassess the map after drop off. I use the destination filter to stop me from getting out of area trips when it's getting close to quitting time. I do not expect that the destination filter will take me home, it never does, so I can usually do several local trips before just logging off and driving home.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yup.... There's another glitch people won't shut up about.....


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The super uber said:


> Here is my method to making money with Uber.
> #1. Use a hybrid vehicle to Uber, saving money on gas.
> #2 Have a personal vehicle for shopping/dating/vacations etc.
> #3. Uber reports to the Feds your mileage and earnings. Your mileage is from pickup to dropoff. But since you have a personal car, you can deduct all miles on the hybrid. Pickup to dropoff as well a dropoff to pickup.
> HID YAALL GOT IT??


Even if you have just one car, for business and personal use, you can deduct all your business mileage. Just keep an accurate mileage log


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

The super uber said:


> Here is my method to making money with Uber.
> #1. Use a hybrid vehicle to Uber, saving money on gas.
> #2 Have a personal vehicle for shopping/dating/vacations etc.
> #3. Uber reports to the Feds your mileage and earnings. Your mileage is from pickup to dropoff. But since you have a personal car, you can deduct all miles on the hybrid. Pickup to dropoff as well a dropoff to pickup.
> HID YAALL GOT IT??


Close, but not quite.
#1. Drive uber with the cheapest car possible. Not sure where this myth of a hybrid vehicle saving you money comes from. Yes, you save on gas and help the environment but it takes over 100,000 miles to break even on costs as a vehicle with a hybrid engine is on average $4500 more expensive upfront when compared to a similar model with a traditional ICE.








Do Hybrid Cars Save You Money? The Answer Will Surprise You


Learn why that hybrid might be costing you more money than you planned.




www.moneysmartguides.com





#2. This is overkill and way more expensive. Paying for double registrations, inspections, insurance, personal property tax, etc. etc. A single vehicle can get all your business and personal use accomplished.

#3. Track your mileage from your driveway back to the driveway on your uber “shift” always. If you uber with a filter on the way to your regular day job, count those miles too.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Seems in my market when using this strategy, you lose the sticky-surge by activating UberX.


You’re stuck with easy-mode then. Still insanely profitable when bouncing between two spots that surge consistently and predictably.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

Only reason you make money right now is they are desperate for drivers and they pay more. Update this thread in couple months.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

supor said:


> Only reason you make money right now is they are desperate for drivers and they pay more. Update this thread in couple months.


He said he was doing this since 2013


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

How to make money driving Uber?

Don't drive Uber.
Sell your car.
Call an Uber to go anywhere.
It's cheaper than owning the car.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Even if you have just one car, for business and personal use, you can deduct all your business mileage. Just keep an accurate mileage log


The feds will audit you in a heartbeat If you use one vehicle.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Been hustling uberX in DC since the summer of 2013 but I’ve finally graduated and am now officially out of the game. My gross hourly when I started was always $30+/hr and ended up at $50+/hr when I finally finished. Lots of ebb & flow in those earnings over the past 8 years and the early 2019 federal government shutdown almost did me in. Anyways, my secrets are now your secrets...here’s how to actually make money at this gig:
> 
> Easy-Mode Tutorial
> 1) Get into some heavy surge
> ...


Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The super uber said:


> The feds will audit you in a heartbeat If you use one vehicle.


IRS audit?
An Uber driver?

To get what ... hundreds and hundreds of dollars?

Pffft.


.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> How to make money driving Uber?
> 
> Don't drive Uber.
> Sell your car.
> ...


 My philosophy is that I drove for Uber for 4 years, every year it got worse on the pay.
This year when I did my taxes, I got royally screwed over by Uber. 
The deductions that I was able to claim, was 1/2 of my online miles, and my cell phone.
Couldn't claim car payment, rideshare insurance, maintenance, my loss of gas costs due to only claiming 1/2 of my online miles. My monthly car wash costs. 
Besides I had to pay self-employment taxes. BS!!
WAKE UP PEOPLE, UBER GETS AROUND ALL LOOPHOLES TO SCREW THEIR DRIVERS OVER.
*THEREFORE, UBER I QUIT!! *


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I R ME said:


> This year when I did my taxes, I got royally screwed over by Uber.
> The deductions that I was able to claim, was 1/2 of my online miles, and my cell phone.


Why did you only claim 50% of your miles? Never use the miles that Uber gives you. Maintain your own records. Every mile you drive on your Uber "shift" is deductable. Driveway (parking spot) to driveway (parking spot). 

[NG]Owner


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The super uber said:


> The feds will audit you in a heartbeat If you use one vehicle.


Nonsense

but even if they do,, with a mileage log you will prevail

It wasnt mileage related, but the irs sent me a bill for $12000. because I hadnt reported $35000 of income. Turned out that this money was reported to the IRS as self employment income when it was actually capital gains, 

I sent them a letter and supporting documentation telling them that. And they sent back a new statement showing I owed them $0

So my message is: Keep a mileage log


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I R ME said:


> My philosophy is that I drove for Uber for 4 years, every year it got worse on the pay.
> This year when I did my taxes, I got royally screwed over by Uber.
> The deductions that I was able to claim, was 1/2 of my online miles, and my cell phone.
> Couldn't claim car payment, rideshare insurance, maintenance, my loss of gas costs due to only claiming 1/2 of my online miles. My monthly car wash costs.
> ...


You can use the standard mileage deduction or you can claim your actual expenses, but you cant claim both


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I R ME said:


> My philosophy is that I drove for Uber for 4 years, every year it got worse on the pay.
> This year when I did my taxes, I got royally screwed over by Uber.
> The deductions that I was able to claim, was 1/2 of my online miles, and my cell phone.
> Couldn't claim car payment, rideshare insurance, maintenance, my loss of gas costs due to only claiming 1/2 of my online miles. My monthly car wash costs.
> ...


You need a new tax person.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The super uber said:


> The feds will audit you in a heartbeat If you use one vehicle.


nope. Use an app to record mileage, be able to produce the report. IRS says thankyou.

Having dedicated RS vehicle is great if that is your only car. But to have 2? Insurance cost kinda kills that option right there. Well maybe not for a full timer, but everybody else.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NGOwner said:


> Maintain your own records.





oldfart said:


> Keep a mileage log


............all of the above.

For the cab, the trip sheet has a space for beginning and ending mileage. If there is any excess mileage, I note it at the top of the trip sheet and keep a running total. Those are non-business miles. For the Uber/Lyft car, I have a notebook. Every day that I work, I note the date and beginning mileage. At the end of the day, I note the closing mileage. I keep a running total of the gap miles. Those are the non-business miles. For each day, I also note drop off time and the pittance paid by F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft *for each trip. It is like an abbreviated cab trip sheet.




supor said:


> Update this thread in couple months.


Most of the dilettantes here do not understand how much money they are losing running these time-consuming, unprofitable trips. For those of us who know our market, we use this to avoid those jobs. Let the ants run those jobs. They have ants for a reason.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

OP, that's for the chuckle.. now polish up that cv and go find a job


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

The super uber said:


> The feds will audit you in a heartbeat If you use one vehicle.


False. Millions of people write off real and personal property when used partially for generating income. Home offices, vehicles, etc.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The super uber said:


> Here is my method to making money with Uber.
> #1. Use a hybrid vehicle to Uber, saving money on gas.
> #2 Have a personal vehicle for shopping/dating/vacations etc.
> #3. Uber reports to the Feds your mileage and earnings. Your mileage is from pickup to dropoff. But since you have a personal car, you can deduct all miles on the hybrid. Pickup to dropoff as well a dropoff to pickup.
> HID YAALL GOT IT??


You can get a date being an UBER driver???


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DudeUbering said:


> OP, that's for the chuckle.. now polish up that cv and go find a job


Exactly what I did. And they were amazed that I submitted a resume and appeared wearing a suit. 

Rough start, arguably, but now driving pax that have been absolutely awesome (so far) around in someone else's fancy car. Update on that tomorrow under Stories. 

SNAFU with my W4, my wife grabbed it (she's an auditor) and filled it in - listing future and past income ($10k YTD plus forecasted) from RS. I haven't driven RS since I was hired. 

Gross was around $400 for three trips (one of which had a wait time of arrival three hours, no biggie - I was on the clock), net was *$138! *Yeah, going to fix that tomorrow. 🤣

Best way to earn more? Find a company like the one I now work for. It's essentially the same gig but wearing a suit. Tell them you're comfortable with smaller vehicles to start. And trust me, they're likely hurting for drivers. 

Still going to do RS, I'm only doing weekends for these folks right now - maybe FT in the future. But my car is enjoying a break.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Look into ubertaxi.

I get $_1.34 a mile more_ doing ubertaxi than I would hypothetically get on uberX.

That amounts to $_116 to more a day_ in revenue in my market than uberX.

Even with gas prices super high for the summer I'm still at barely $105 for a 12 hour shift in expenses.

So if i'm making $116 more a day driving a taxi with $105 in expenses.... I think the math is better in a taxi here....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CaveatLector said:


> Home offices, vehicles, etc.


You might want to be careful about the home office thing though. The IRS is pretty well known for watching that one closely.

Can you claim a deduction for a home office? Sure. Might not be worth the hassle though.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I R ME said:


> My philosophy is that I drove for Uber for 4 years, every year it got worse on the pay.
> This year when I did my taxes, I got royally screwed over by Uber.
> The deductions that I was able to claim, was 1/2 of my online miles, and my cell phone.
> Couldn't claim car payment, rideshare insurance, maintenance, my loss of gas costs due to only claiming 1/2 of my online miles. My monthly car wash costs.
> ...


How did Uber screw you over on taxes, they don't do your taxes. Sounds like you screwed yourself by not doing your taxes properly.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You might want to be careful about the home office thing though. The IRS is pretty well known for watching that one closely.
> 
> Can you claim a deduction for a home office? Sure. Might not be worth the hassle though.


I think most people get greedy with the home office claim. I keep mine simple and consistent year to year and I actually do have a small office area that fits the size I claim.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Homicidal Swine Farmer said:


> No money in rideahare.


Maybe for you..... Some actually make it work.

This is normal for me... 45 hrs around 1200 min


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Homicidal Swine Farmer said:


> No money in rideahare.


Yeah, there is. To help you out on doing the math, only 15% of yearly _*net*_ profit can be contributed to an SEP-IRA.











DudeUbering said:


> OP, that's for the chuckle.. now polish up that cv and go find a job


Did no one follow the Tutorial? 
Can’t really say I’m shocked though.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Maybe for you..... Some actually make it work.
> 
> This is normal for me... 45 hrs around 1200 min
> 
> View attachment 600758


How much are the pay rates in Jacksonville?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> How much are the pay rates in Jacksonville?


.65...ooops. Lowered during pandemic....so

.61 mile

.09 min time

3.91 cancel

.25 waiting time on 3 min. of the 5 min or longer

3.20 base for x

5.51 base for black
2.31 booking fee
3.65 airport surcharge

Not sure on xl


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Yeah, there is. To help you out on doing the math, only 15% of yearly _*net*_ profit can be contributed to an SEP-IRA.
> View attachment 600762
> 
> 
> ...


There's so much money in it yet you bailed out. That speaks volumes.

People don't walk away from a good-paying job with flexible hours unless they've come into A LOT OF MONEY.

$50/hr jobs in which you can work when you want don't grow on trees.

You also didn't tell ALL of your "secrets". You left out at least one, which is SCREENING of rides.

DFs alone are not enough to allow a driver to remain in a limited work area, especially with all of the various bonuses you've talked about maniacally chasing over the years. All it takes is one destination out of the small area to blow your bonus pay plans out of the water. That's where screening rides comes into the picture.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Maybe for you..... Some actually make it work.


Some as in less than 10% of drivers.

The 97% yearly turnover shows that paying drivers 1979 taxi rates prevents all but a small handful of drivers from "making it work".


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Some as in less than 10% of drivers.
> 
> The 97% yearly turnover shows that paying drivers 1979 taxi rates prevents all but a small handful of drivers from "making it work".


Yep.

Seems that over 90% of small businesses fail within a couple of years.

However, those small business owners are not clamoring for employee status

If drivers can not learn to be profitable, it is in their best interest to move on.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Seems that over 90% of small businesses fail within a couple of years.
> 
> ...


Signing up to drive is in no way shape or form like starting and operating a small business. I've done both.

Just like a W2 driver, you're totally dependent on a company for your work. You have no customers of your own. You don't price your labor, you don't promote your business, you don't advertise, and you neither have nor can build a customer base. You're a laborer with flexible work hours. 

This gig business model of burning thru hundreds of thousands of immigrant drivers per year is not sustainable. Eventually the taxpayers and/or the govt are gonna finally put their feet down.

The taxpayers have to cough up billions of dollars per year in Medicaid, Food Stamps, Welfare, and Section 8 housing assistance to help support hundreds of thousands of drivers unable to support themselves and their families on 1970s taxi rates.

And the fact that a small number of drivers are able to pick around the edges and exploit the loopholes in the systems of these companies doesn't change the above points.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Some as in less than 10% of drivers.
> 
> The 97% yearly turnover shows that paying drivers 1979 taxi rates prevents all but a small handful of drivers from "making it work".


Ya "us 10%" dont rank?

Maybe you should say I'm in the 90 percentile of people who can't make it in rideshare.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ya "us 10%" dont rank?
> 
> Maybe you should say I'm in the 90 percentile of people who can't make it in rideshare.


My points stand regardless of which category you're in.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So you're going to ignore the fact that there are people that do exactly what you say rideshare people don't do. That's fine but understand that only pleases your point of view and makes you feel better about how you see things. While the 10% that can do it I guess are invisible to beliefs and stats because it doesn't fit your narrative.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The taxpayers have to cough up billions of dollars per year in Medicaid, Food Stamps, Welfare, and Section 8 housing assistance


And you have this information from where??


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Signing up to drive is in no way shape or form like starting and operating a small business. I've done both.
> 
> Just like a W2 driver, you're totally dependent on a company for your work. You have no customers of your own. You don't price your labor, you don't promote your business, you don't advertise, and you neither have nor can build a customer base. You're a laborer with flexible work hours.
> 
> ...


First off, I utilize three different apps to provide offers, not dependent on a single company.

I utilize them as lead generators.

Second, my wife bought a small business and then basically abandoned it. I increased sales and my wife sold the business at a huge profit.

Not the first time my wife has dabbled in the retail business. Her priority is SFR rental properties. 

Seems I am one of the drivers able to "pick" around the edges and exploit the loopholes.

Small retail shop owner, EBay and Amazon seller and delivery driver.

So, what you doing to make profits?

You sound like an embittered unprofitable contractor clamoring for employee status.

If you are not treating your gig app status as a business, you should delete the apps and apply for a W2 job.

McDonald's has a special program for hiring senior citizens. Perhaps you should inquire.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> My points stand regardless of which category you're in.


Are you still driving?

Rideshare or delivery?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Are you still driving?
> 
> Rideshare or delivery?


After my car no longer qualified for rideshare I switched to delivery exclusively.

In case you're gonna ask, I'm among the 10% who's able to make a go of it but it's getting harder and harder with the pay cuts and glut of drivers.

The biggest advantage delivery has is knowing the destinations in advance.

If I ever go back to rideshare, I'm gonna screen all my rides. No more pot luck rideshare for me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And you have this information from where??


Search the web and look for research studies, do a little math, use some common sense, talk to other drivers like I've done over the years. (I've talked to hundreds over the years at 7-elevens and other places where drivers hang out)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> First off, I utilize three different apps to provide offers, not dependent on a single company.


It doesn't matter if you work for 6 companies, you're totally dependent on them for your work. You have no customers of your own. 



Judge and Jury said:


> I utilize them as lead generators.


It truly sucks the way these gig companies have tried to hijack the term "lead generator" for their own dishonest purposes. A "lead" is a sales term for a POTENTIAL customer. A siding company salesman is given sales LEADS of homeowners to contact to try to sell them siding. 

Our "leads" are not potential customers, they're bought, sold, and paid for customers, just like the passengers on an airline jet or a Greyhound bus. Only AFTER the sale is made does Uber contact us to DELIVER the service that the customer already paid for. I do the exact same job delivering as a Bite Squad driver did when they were W2 employees, the biggest difference was he got a W2 and I get a 1099.



Judge and Jury said:


> Second, my wife bought a small business and then basically abandoned it. I increased sales and my wife sold the business at a huge profit.
> 
> Not the first time my wife has dabbled in the retail business. Her priority is SFR rental properties.


You and your wife's small business is totally unrelated to you job as a gig driver.



Judge and Jury said:


> So, what you doing to make profits?


My full time job and my gig jobs.



Judge and Jury said:


> You sound like an embittered unprpfitable contractor clamoring for employee status.


When struggling to refute my points, some posters on this website resort to assigning "motives" to my posts. It doesn't work.

As far as employee status is concerned, I've made it clear on many occasions where I stand. I'll simply say I want to be treated MORE like an IC than I am today. That means having a lot MORE control over my gig jobs than I have now.



Judge and Jury said:


> If you are not treating your gig app status as a business, you should delete the apps and apply for a W2 job.


I treat every job I've ever had (W2 and 1099) as much like a business as possible, but I'm not delusional enough to think that I'm truly running a business when I deliver Eats orders. Sorry if I'm popping your bubble.

I've been working W2 jobs since I was 16 years old.



Judge and Jury said:


> McDonald's has a special program for hiring senior citizens. Perhaps you should inquire.


I'm a little young for that but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> So you're going to ignore the fact that there are people that do exactly what you say rideshare people don't do.


And that is ?



W00dbutcher said:


> While the 10% that can do it I guess are invisible to beliefs and stats because it doesn't fit your narrative.


The fact that only 10% can make a go of it IS my narrative.

It's truly an indictment against these companies that despite the major perk of flexible hours, they can't keep more than 3% of their drivers every year. The primary culprit is the terrible pay. To a lesser extent so is the overall lack of respect they give their drivers.

They could undercut the taxi companies by 35% or more and still pay the drivers at least $1.50 per mile and .40 per minute. That alone would cut the turnover rate to a fraction of what it is now.


----------



## Daves0077 (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm guessing you must be below the 85/4 rate to see destinations etc?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Just like a W2 driver, you're totally dependent on a company for your work. You have no customers of your own. You don't price your labor, you don't promote your business, you don't advertise, and you neither have nor can build a customer base. You're a laborer with flexible work hours.


I have customer... Leeds from the Rideshare app

I promote myself...thus my business.

Charge my own prices.

I have a business card driver info posted on back of the headrest.. 

Continuous referrals and return clients outside of rideshare app.

Have had a hack license for a private taxi for 5 years and rideshare for 3 years. So i do both at once.

Not everyone that does rideshare are ANTS.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Our "leads" are not potential customers, they're bought, sold, and paid for customers, just like the passengers on an airline jet or a Greyhound bus. Only AFTER the sale is made does Uber contact us to DELIVER the service that the customer already paid for. I do the exact same job delivering as a Bite Squad driver did when they were W2 employees, the biggest difference was he got a W2 and I get a 1099.


Greyhound and airline's own their own tangible assets. You know like the buses and airplanes.

And if you're a W-2 worker does that mean you have a scheduled that you must work?

Here is the problem. You don't see that the rides that are given to you are potential leads. You see him as somebody else's customers. That's why you did not make it or can't make it in this business. You can't think outside the box.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It doesn't matter if you work for 6 companies, you're totally dependent on them for your work. You have no customers of your own.
> 
> 
> It truly sucks the way these gig companies have tried to hijack the term "lead generator" for their own dishonest purposes. A "lead" is a sales term for a POTENTIAL customer. A siding company salesman is given sales LEADS of homeowners to contact to try to sell them siding.
> ...


Seems you have no clue.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

While tiny, it is still a small business.

Deduct home office.

Two bucks a mile from leaving driveway to back to driveway.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Daves0077 said:


> I'm guessing you must be below the 85/4 rate to see destinations etc?


I do food delivery and can see the destinations without any AR requirements.

If I ever go back to rideshare I'll screen my rides.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> After my car no longer qualified for rideshare I switched to delivery exclusively.
> 
> In case you're gonna ask, I'm among the 10% who's able to make a go of it but it's getting harder and harder with the pay cuts and glut of drivers.
> 
> ...


So, failed at rideshare,
(did not budget for replacement vehicle,)
and now making a go of it at food delivery.

Guessing you're still not treating it as a small business.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> And if you're a W-2 worker does that mean you have a scheduled that you must work?


Usually but not always. Benjamin M recently got hired as an employee-driver for a livery service using their vehicles. He said the hours were "very flexible".


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Usually but not always. Benjamin M recently got hired as an employee-driver for a livery service using their vehicles. He said the hours were "very flexible".


Thats your reply...using a driver that is on an on-call basis? Kind of puts a damper on your rebuttal don't it? Maybe try a different occupation


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Usually but not always. Benjamin M recently got hired as an employee-driver for a livery service using their vehicles. He said the hours were "very flexible".


So, you are actually clamoring for employee status.

Google livery and limousine services in your area.

They may be hiring and you can remove the Uber yoke from around your neck.

Good luck to you, sir.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you are actually clamoring for employee status.
> 
> Google livery and limousine services in your area.
> 
> ...


WAIT......You get a yoke? 

I thought they just use a rope tied to your balls to lead you where they want to go?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, failed at rideshare,
> (did not budget for replacement vehicle,)
> and now making a go of it at food delivery.
> 
> Guessing you're still not treating it as a small business.


It's good that you know my financial situation.

As I've posted on many occasions, my number one complaint with rideshare has always been not seeing the destinations in advance. Eats also used to hide the destinations, so I chose rideshare over food delivery.

When Uber Eats started showing destinations I started doing a lot more Eats and a lot less rideshare. The reason was simple, Eats showed destinations and rideshare didn't. 

When my car no longer qualified for rideshare I decided not to waste money buying another car for rideshare.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Thats your reply...using a driver that is on an on-call basis? Kind of puts a damper on your rebuttal don't it? Maybe try a different occupation


He may or may not be on-call, but the point is he has flexible hours.

You want a better example of an employee with flexible hours?

I worked at a warehouse in which the receiver literally came and went when he pleased. If he wanted to leave early he left. If he wanted the day off he didn't come in. He basically did what he wanted.

Another example; A pizza driver I worked with pretty much came and went when he pleased. He even told the area supervisor (they both drove at the same shop years earlier) he was "fking stupid". The scared supervisor didn't say or do anything about it.

If you go online you can find plenty of stories about co-workers who are allowed to play by their own rules.

The point is that although most employees have less flexibility, there are exceptions.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The point is that although most employees have less flexibility, there are exceptions.


And there it is. 

Your "points" as stated earlier have exceptions.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I have customer... Leeds from the Rideshare app


Bite Squad W2 drivers had "leads" from their apps also. 


W00dbutcher said:


> Charge my own prices.
> 
> Continuous referrals and return clients outside of rideshare app.


What you do outside of Uber has no bearing whatsoever on your relationship with Uber. It wouldn't matter if you owned a fleet of 100 livery vehicles, when you login to Uber you're no different than any other driver.

A night chef at a restaurant could own three breakfast and lunch diners but when he clocks in at the restaurant he's just another W2 worker like everyone else.



W00dbutcher said:


> I promote myself...thus my business.





W00dbutcher said:


> I have a business card driver info posted on back of the headrest..


I could get a job at 7-Eleven and hand out my business card to the customers. Does that make me an IC for 7-Eleven?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Bite Squad W2 drivers had "leads" from their apps also.
> 
> What you do outside of Uber has no bearing whatsoever on your relationship with Uber. It wouldn't matter if you owned a fleet of 100 livery vehicles, when you login to Uber you're no different than any other driver.
> 
> ...


Handing out business cards at 7-11?

What service are you advertising?

Guessing corporate or franchisee gonna fire you for cause.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Bite Squad W2 drivers had "leads" from their apps also.
> What you do outside of Uber has no bearing whatsoever on your relationship with Uber. It wouldn't matter if you owned a fleet of 100 livery vehicles, when you login to Uber you're no different than any other driver.
> 
> A night chef at a restaurant could own three breakfast and lunch diners but when he clocks in at the restaurant he's just another W2 worker like everyone else.


I'm different because of the fact I can make it work.

How many more hairs ya wanna split to try to make your point valid?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm different because of the fact I can make it work.
> 
> How many more hairs ya wanna split to try to make your point valid?


I'm thinking twelve.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> I'm thinking twelve.


id say 15


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Been hustling uberX in DC since the summer of 2013 but I’ve finally graduated and am now officially out of the game. My gross hourly when I started was always $30+/hr and ended up at $50+/hr when I finally finished. Lots of ebb & flow in those earnings over the past 8 years and the early 2019 federal government shutdown almost did me in. Anyways, my secrets are now your secrets...here’s how to actually make money at this gig:
> 
> Easy-Mode Tutorial
> 1) Get into some heavy surge
> ...


Don't you only get 2 destination filters a day? If you stop accepting requests, doesn't it take you out of Destination Mode?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Intripic said:


> Don't you only get 2 destination filters a day? If you stop accepting requests, doesn't it take you out of Destination Mode?


Yes you only get 2 destination mode today. However, we have ways of getting around that. I do it all day long.

Remember this is a technology company. They don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yes you only get 2 destination mode today. However, we have ways of getting around that. I do it all day long.
> 
> Remember this is a technology company. They don't know what they're doing.


Oooooooo???? Dm me perhaps??? Mine tags me out after an hour or so... I would love to learn the ways of the Force...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Maybe for you..... Some actually make it work.
> 
> This is normal for me... 45 hrs around 1200 min
> 
> View attachment 600758


Impressive. You have things dialed in very tightly.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Intripic said:


> Oooooooo???? Dm??? Mine tags me out after an hour or so... I would love to learn the ways of the Force...


 you are on the Council, but you will not be granted rank of Master


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 600878


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Impressive. You have things dialed in very tightly.


It's all about knowing your Market.

Where to be, when to be, and we're not to be!

This is a Hustler's game.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Been hustling uberX in DC since the summer of 2013 but I’ve finally graduated and am now officially out of the game. My gross hourly when I started was always $30+/hr and ended up at $50+/hr when I finally finished. Lots of ebb & flow in those earnings over the past 8 years and the early 2019 federal government shutdown almost did me in. Anyways, my secrets are now your secrets...here’s how to actually make money at this gig:
> 
> Easy-Mode Tutorial
> 1) Get into some heavy surge
> ...


Why in the world would you post this here? You do realize uber reads this? And now they fixed the glitch. Were you trying to show how smart you are? Trust and believe, there are those of us who have been taking advantage of the uber glitches for 6 years and we don't talk about it here. We don't need to show how smart we are. Rule number one about fight club.

Thanks for ruining it for everyone else, just shows how NOT smart you are.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> You do realize uber reads this?


a few here depend on that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> Why in the world would you post this here? You do realize uber reads this? And now they fixed the glitch. Were you trying to show how smart you are? Trust and believe, there are those of us who have been taking advantage of the uber glitches for 6 years and we don't talk about it here. We don't need to show how smart we are. Rule number one about fight club.
> 
> Thanks for ruining it for everyone else, just shows how NOT smart you are.


Mama says life is like a box of chocolates. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> Why in the world would you post this here? You do realize uber reads this? And now they fixed the glitch. Were you trying to show how smart you are? Trust and believe, there are those of us who have been taking advantage of the uber glitches for 6 years and we don't talk about it here. We don't need to show how smart we are. Rule number one about fight club.
> 
> Thanks for ruining it for everyone else, just shows how NOT smart you are.


There’s been a lot of glitches. Lol yeah they recently remove one yesterday. It’s been surging a little more than usual. I think since he quit he just doesn’t give a ****.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm different because of the fact I can make it work.
> 
> How many more hairs ya wanna split to try to make your point valid?


I successfully refute your arguments and when you don't like my rebuttals you say I'm "splitting hairs".

Fine.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yes you only get 2 destination mode today. However, we have ways of getting around that. I do it all day long.


As I said yesterday, it's an indictment against these companies that such a small percentage of drivers can make money at this job.

I also said that most of the drivers who are able to make any money have to "nibble around the edges and search for loopholes". Low and behold, your post above made my point exactly.

The various "glitches" are an example of loopholes.

The pay rates in your market (Jacksonville) are so terrible, especially for short trips (no base fare), non-surge rides are out of the question.

What's amazing is that there are markets with even worse Uber X pay rates than Jacksonville.

BTW, Jacksonville XL pay rates are the lowest I've ever seen...

$2.16 Base Fare
$0.87 Per Mile !!!
$0.14 Per Minute !!!
$4.32 Minimum Fare


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> also said that most of the drivers who are able to make any money have to "nibble around the edges and search for loopholes". Low and behold, your post above made my point exactly.


I make this work because I know what the hell I'm doing in this market. And if you think a driver filter glitch is making my money you are sadly mistaken. I've repeatedly proven my point with the money I make for the last three years.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Most drivers are ants and we all know that. They have no concept of their Market. Led by the nose with a bull ring tide to Ubers hand.

I have base fares at $5.51 as well as airport runs that net over $80.

Everybody knows who Uber relies on inexperienced drivers that they can lead you around by the carrot on a stick concept.

So maybe the problem is not the bad pay that Uber gives everybody, but rather the inexperience or inability to perform in their Market. Don't know what your excuses are going to be now but I make my money I'm pretty happy at 1100 bucks for 40 hours.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Advanced Tutorial
> To keep streaks intact, to immediately catch any existing surge at your rider’s drop-off, and *to catch the highest sticky surge shown on the map without getting bombarded by lesser surged pings on the way there*:
> 1) Pick up the biggest surge shown on the map by having your Preferences set to only the least likely request in your area (pic below)
> 2) Set a short destination filter
> ...


just curious, on both examples you said if you "turn off the [destination] filter". then you waste your DF after only 1 trip? why would you not just turn the preferences back to 'Connect' only rather than the DF off. I use a similar method but the preferences tactic is new for me so I'll try that to see how it works.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I have base fares at $5.51


???




W00dbutcher said:


> So maybe the problem is not the bad pay that Uber gives everybody, but rather the inexperience or inability to perform in their Market. Don't know what your excuses are going to be now but I make my money I'm pretty happy at 1100 bucks for 40 hours.


So you're claiming to gross $27.50 "consistently" (You used the word "consistently" in a previous post about your earnings).

The ONLY way you can gross that kind of money in a market like Jacksonville that pays terrible rates is to get LOTS of surge rides and/or LOTS of good-paying promotions. Even with those things it's difficult.

Does that "40 hours" include downtime (deadheading and sitting waiting for rides)?

How long have you been "consistently" grossing $27.50 per hour?

How many miles do you average per week?

How many days per week do you work?

What percentage of your earnings comes from surges? Promotions?

I'm skeptical about your numbers. I have a hard time believing you were consistently grossing $27.50 per hour before the Covid driver shortage.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowest fare is $5.51 for me. 

5 min 5 mile rule....very little deadhead time.

Search my nick you will see post for amounts made . nothing to hide.

I know market. So yes i do see surge but its not always megga....








This is june 18 at 5pm.

I have for the lack of words a system or strategy....and i stick to it.

Miles could be 40 to 450 a day....last month was 5000 miles total. 



As far as previous covid it was about the same
It was around 25.oo hour.

Some weeks 4 days some weeks 7. It all depends on how busy and id i wanna drive that day. But around 45 hours is normal.

Not to mention i do hold a private taxis license. So i also have undocumented rides and earnings mixed in with the daily miles. So you will see higher miles then what i travel for uber.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> …
> I have for the lack of words a system or strategy....and i stick to it.
> 
> Miles could be 40 to 450 a day....last month was 5000 miles total.
> …


If you didn’t gross $5k+ on 5,000 miles last month, you’re losing money doing this. Just trading away whatever equity is in your car for cash today while selling your time for peanuts.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> If you didn’t gross $5k+ on 5,000 miles last month, you’re losing money doing this. Just trading away whatever equity is in your car for cash today while selling your time for peanuts.


I don't own the car.... Leased. No maintenance or depreciation.

Leased vehicle is all write-off

Yes more then 5k.....a lot more. Just Uber alone was over 4k I do believe.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lowest fare is $5.51 for me.
> 
> 5 min 5 mile rule....very little deadhead time.
> 
> Search my nick you will see post for amounts made . nothing to hide.


I asked you to post specific numbers and instead you post the three incoherent comments above as well as a screenshot of puny sticky surges.

Like I said in my previous post, I'm skeptical of your claims and your post has done nothing to reduce my skepticism.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I asked you to post specific numbers and instead you post the three incoherent comments above as well as a screenshot of puny sticky surges.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post, I'm skeptical of your claims and your post has done nothing to reduce my skepticism.


Yep that's the sticky surges that we deal with with this Quest stuff going on. Did you notice that it was 5 p.m. on Friday when those surges were posted ? As far as the numbers search my name it's all there, I ain't going to sit here and spoon feed you the answers. But here is just a sample .....
































Im sitting at 1000 for 31h right now. 2 days yet to go.

Like I said some days I don't work 7 days a week. However the hourly rate is still above the 27.50 mark.

I've said this and I preach this you have to know your Market. That's all it comes down to. Understanding what the hell you're doing. Some guys here I've got it figured out, some guys think they got it figured out, some guys are just b***** they ain't got nothing figured out that can barely wipe their ass.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I use gocard.... Specifically for Uber so that's the only pay that goes on that card.

Jan. 6010.00
Feb 5081.69
Mar 5130.18
Apr 7202.65
May 5398.01

I'm done validating this for your skepticism. Either you believe or you do not do not


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

It’s over…after almost four years of constant abuse, uber finally fixed their greatest glitch. It was a good run while it lasted but now the direction of the next trip is in uber’s hands, not our own. If you haven’t hung it up yet, best of luck to you going forward.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol... Still making good money here.

Shit ride request all day. Still over 27.50.


KNOW your market.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> It’s over…after almost four years of constant abuse, uber finally fixed their greatest glitch. It was a good run while it lasted but now the direction of the next trip is in uber’s hands, not our own. If you haven’t hung it up yet, best of luck to you going forward.


In your original post you said you were grossing $30/hr, and ended up grossing $50/hr. My interpretation is that when you started it was pre-covid and the $50/hr was during the pandemic when most of the drivers dropped out.

$30/hr gross is $25/hr net, which is about average. Rides during the pandemic when surge was crazy, I expect you cleaned up.

My market is completely different, I don't live in an area that surges, so I have to use the DF to get back home with as little dead miles as possible. Because I'm in a smaller (throttled) market, the key to making money is/was multi-apping and shuffling.

But at the end of the day, what I found is that if you make around $1/mile, it will almost all be TAX FREE. If you start going over $1/mi, because driving XL, or because you live in a frequent surge zone, you will have much more taxable income, and your health costs will skyrocket. 

The goal of rideshare is to make income that ISN'T TAXABLE. That ends up being a perfect supplement to an existing W2 job without pushing you into a higher bracket, or if you are doing it FT, it enables you to qualify for free health.

25/hr, Net, TAX FREE, done 45hr/wk is the same take home as a W2 salaried job that pays around 75K a year. Because its tax free, you likely qualify for free medicaid. There isn't alot of incentive to try to squeeze more out of it, imo. Diminishing returns.


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

I R ME said:


> My philosophy is that I drove for Uber for 4 years, every year it got worse on the pay.
> This year when I did my taxes, I got royally screwed over by Uber.
> The deductions that I was able to claim, was 1/2 of my online miles, and my cell phone.
> Couldn't claim car payment, rideshare insurance, maintenance, my loss of gas costs due to only claiming 1/2 of my online miles. My monthly car wash costs.
> ...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Seems in my market when using this strategy, you lose the sticky-surge by activating UberX.


Yes as of recently if you change preferences you lose the sticky surge but I think it was always supposed to be that way but there was some glitch where you didn't lose it during most of the pandemic.

But what is said about the filter is correct and should be a secret lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

The super uber said:


> The feds will audit you in a heartbeat If you use one vehicle.


Nope. 2016-2021 without any audit whatsoever. Always one personal vehicle with only 10-20% of its miles being personal.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Because its tax free, you likely qualify for free medicaid.


That may be true for some people, but certainly not for everyone.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That may be true for some people, but certainly not for everyone.


I'm curious about this. When I quit corporate job to work on start up, the state government auto enrolled me in obamacare. A couple years later when I started ride share, I was making good money, but was surprised that because of mileage deduction, I made very little on my 1040 and was still eligible for Obama care. Weird stuff. 

Do some states not offer Obama care? Or are you referring to things like capital gains that Bork your taxes?

The ONLY reason rs is a legitimate job is the mileage deduction, in part because of Obama care, but also because it doesn't push you to another bracket. Without those benefits ride share would be financial suicide.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Are you born this way ? 
You will spend your money driving with Uber . Other way around.


----------



## davelvov (7 mo ago)

AND......glitch has been patched as of this Monday, your easy mode and advanced way are rendered useless. Been doing the same thing all year. PATCHED. big oof. next time stop sharing alpha with everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

davelvov said:


> AND......glitch has been patched as of this Monday, your easy mode and advanced way are rendered useless. Been doing the same thing all year. PATCHED. big oof. next time stop sharing alpha with everyone.


Huh?


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

davelvov said:


> AND......glitch has been patched as of this Monday, your easy mode and advanced way are rendered useless. Been doing the same thing all year. PATCHED. big oof. next time stop sharing alpha with everyone.


Ummmmm, you’re welcome? MILLIONS of easy $$$ got made off the info in the original post. And I didn’t mention glitches, hacks, tricks, or the end result. Go look and see how many ppl are lamenting it on reddit, as people are even re-posting the original tutorial in memoriam. If I spurred the patch, then uber sure did take their sweet time in fixing it:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Oh okay I never know about that trick but who cares about that one. I kinda figured out that one long ago but never did it anyway. LMAO 🤣 it ain't that important for impotents 😭😂🤣👎


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Do some states not offer Obama care? Or are you referring to things like capital gains that Bork your taxes?


I'm over 65, so I'm on Medicare.


----------

